# Any good websites for parts?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey, I just bought an 1989 nissan 240sx and am looking to make it one hell of an autocross car that will look damn nice. I have ideas on what i want to do but i really don't know where to buy the parts at a good price. I was wondering if any of you knew a good website with very good prices cause money is always an issue. If so it would be much appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

ebay nuff said I ve bought almost al lmy parts from there and with no complaint give it a shot


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

*JDM parts*

Hey around the first of the year I am going to TRY to start selling and shipping parts to the states. I am stationed in japan right now so I have access to EVERYTHING.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hey, IM me
rude240


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

Here are just a few of the more popular sites for parts. You can get just about anything for the S13's. 

www.pdm-racing.com/
www.enjukuracing.com
www.heavythrottle.com
www.jspec.com
www.spriso.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

check out www.showngomotorsports.com

site is updated daily with new parts.

Currently offering a special on 89-94 240sx Xarbon Fiber hoods


----------



## SINGLECAMHONDUHKILLA (Dec 30, 2002)

GOTO 
240.ORG
THEY HELP ALOT.. THATS WHERE IM FROM!!!
JOE


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks guys I needed some websites also, thanks for whoever posted em they helping me already!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

www.silviashop.com


----------

